# fist attemp at macro shrimp photos



## greenglow (Nov 6, 2012)

camera: canon 60d
lens: canon 100mm macro lens


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Not bad. You have a really nice lens. The 100 mm macro lens is my favorite one.

Do you have a flash? You'll either need a flash or a strobe to take the best macro photos. I use a 580 EX II flash for macro. You can also use a flash ring which is a flash specifically designed for macro shots.

Flashes sometimes bounce off the glass and give you limited lighting angles in a fish tank. A strobe is used for aquarium shots with great effect. It provides really good lighting from the top of the tank which can eliminate glare/weird shadows etc...

Also, be sure you use manual mode, set your iso to as low as possible (for the least grainy / noisy picture), shutter speed up to at least 80 fps and most importantly you need to set your aperture (F stop) to about 9 with this lens for the greatest depth of field.


----------



## superflame (Apr 24, 2012)

Very nice pic. More pics please


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

Cool, any other shrimps that you can take some pics of?


----------



## Aplomado (Mar 20, 2013)

I really like it.


----------

